# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  All My Gear ((real Or Not))

## andybuk

Heres My New Cycle Deca , Sus And Dbol .

I Want To Be Sure That This Stuf Is The Real Deal With You Guys Before I Go Ahead And Shoot. The Sus Looks A Little Different To The Ones I Have Had In The Past And Also The Norma Deca Lot And Dates Are Different In The New Batch Compared To Some I Had Left Over, New Ones Have A Barcode On Sticker Also.

Dbol Has Snake On Them And Taste Chalky On Tongue.

I Trust My Supplier But He Might Be Unaware Of Of What He Is Getting.

Anyway I Have Attatched Pics For You To Judge For Yourself.

Thanks Guys. Awaiting Replys

----------


## andybuk

Pics Continued

----------


## andybuk

More Pics Of My Gear??

----------


## THE CROW

the D-Bol looks good, pink, Thia's.

----------


## juiceinthehood

looks good bro

----------


## nomore1324

d bols are good thats all i can tell from your pics ..... take a shot of the deca from the top and at the corners then i can tell you more my friend

----------


## andybuk

here bro top and sides of the deca .????

----------


## Demon Deacon

The d-bols are good and the deca looks good. The amps in the first post dont look legit because of the exp date. Its not stamped on but that doesnt always make it fake.

----------


## andybuk

Any Other Signs That The Sus Might Be Fake. As The Supplier Is Good And Other Stuff Seems To Be Real. The 3 And The G On Sticker Seem To Be Correct

----------


## powerbodybuilder

ALL looks good.

----------

